# Coding a Pacemaker placement



## jdibble (May 25, 2010)

I have taken over coding for a surgeion and I'm trying to find the correct code for a denial and hope someone could help.

My doc placed a dual chamber pacemaker using floroscopic guidance for the wire placement. The claim was billed with 33208 for the pacemaker and then 77001 for the floroscopic guidance. According to the description for the 33208 floroscopic guidance is separately billable, however, the carrier, Medicare is stating that the 77001 is not the proper code and can only be billed for catheter placement.  I have looked for the correct code, but nothing is "jumping" out at me.

Can someone please tell which code I would use for the floroscopic guidance?

Thanks for the help! 

Jodi Dibble, CPC


----------



## dlb_2000 (May 25, 2010)

*Fluoro for pacemaker*

Hi,

You would want to use 71090- Insertion pacemaker, fluoroscopy and radiography, radiological supervision and interpretation. 77001 is included.

Denise


----------



## jdibble (May 25, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Denise,

Thank you very much for your help! That is just what I was looking for! 

Jodi Dibble, CPC


----------

